# /etc mit CVS Verwalten

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich glaube zu diesem Thema gab es schon mal was im Forum.

Ich wuerde gerne das /etc Verzeichnis mit CVS verwalten.

Hat jemand den link zu diesem Artikel?

Oder anders gefragt eigentlich habe ich in CVS das Problem,

dass ich symbolig links nicht mitverwalten kann.

Ist es moeglich Links ebenfalls mitzunehmen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## firefly

nimm lieber subversion oder einen der anderen VCS systeme, denn die können mit symlinks umgehen,

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

danke fuer die schnelle Antwort.

Es bedeutet also das CVS keine Symlinks kann.

Hm aber symlinks werden doch auch beim Programmieren gebraucht?

Wieso nimmt CVS das nicht?

Dann moechte ich doch mal wissen wie die Leute das mit dem /etc Verzeichnis

hinbekommen haben.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## JoHo42

Hi firefly,

subversion ist nicht schlecht,

auch dei GUIs die es dafuer gibt sind nicht schelcht.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings folgendes Problem:

Ich habe /etc mit subversion eingelockt.

Dann mit der kopie weiter gearbeitet und auch immer wieder

eingelockt.

Ich bin jetzt bei Version 5 und moechte wieder zurueck noch Version 3.

Also habe ich Version 3  wieder ausgescheckt und diese wieder weiter

veraendert. Allerdings kann ich die Version 3 nicht wieder einlocken.

Ich bekomme staendig Out of Time Fehler.

Wie kann ich das umgehen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hm aber symlinks werden doch auch beim Programmieren gebraucht?

 

Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Vielleicht erzeugt das Kompilat irgendwelche Links, aber beim Programmieren machst du meistens 1 (oder mehrere) Textfile sauf und editierst diese. Wird der Inhalt in verschiedenen anderen Files benötigt, dann wird das File entweder included, als Library gegen gelinkt oder... oder... oder... oder halt mit Copy Paste übertragen...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Genone

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *JoHo42 wrote:*   Hm aber symlinks werden doch auch beim Programmieren gebraucht? 
> 
> Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Vielleicht erzeugt das Kompilat irgendwelche Links, aber beim Programmieren machst du meistens 1 (oder mehrere) Textfile sauf und editierst diese. Wird der Inhalt in verschiedenen anderen Files benötigt, dann wird das File entweder included, als Library gegen gelinkt oder... oder... oder... oder halt mit Copy Paste übertragen...

 

Ach, in manchen Fällen können sie schon ganz nützlich sein, aber wirklich benötigt werden sie für die Entwicklung eigentlich nie sondern normal nur bei der Auslieferung (via Makefile o.ä.).

----------

## Fauli

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich bin jetzt bei Version 5 und moechte wieder zurueck noch Version 3.
> 
> Also habe ich Version 3  wieder ausgescheckt und diese wieder weiter
> 
> veraendert. Allerdings kann ich die Version 3 nicht wieder einlocken.
> ...

 

Du kannst die alte Version nicht einfach wieder ins Archiv übertragen. Hier steht, wie man in diesem Fall vorgeht.

----------

